# Piers near NAS Pensacola????



## babykiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Howdy guys, I am a California fisherman that will be spending an extended vacation in Pensacola visiting family. What tackle shop should i visit to pick up a license and lures? What is a good pier to fish? I would like to target some sportfish. It appears to be successful, that, i should sabiki up some bait. Then, flyline it downwind for king mackerel and spanish mackerel. What are some other species that can be caught this way? Should i bother with carolina rigged live bait? I plan on tossing some irons on 20lb test. Should i bother with steel leader?
Any and all info is greatly appreciated. THANKS

John


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

For tackle shops, I like the Gulf Breeze or Hot Shots tackle shops (both are in Gulf Breeze). Gulf Breeze tackle shop has a little more to offer and is the bigger of the two. Just google either and you can locate them. Licence can be obtained online or at the DMV office close to NAS Pensacola next to the Walmart. I'm sure there are other locations but those are the only two ways I'm aware of right now. To order online, follow this link: FWC - License & Permit Information: Lifetime Licenses

Right now the brand new Navarre beach pier is THE hot spot and your best bet for kings, spanish, hardtails, blues and occasional pompano. It is now the longest pier on the Gulf Coast and the longest in Florida. The Pensacola Beach pier I believe is still catch and release only due to the oil situation but Navarre is open for catch and keep. Steel leader (thin 7 strand) is recommended for Spanish (can be picked up at the Gulf Breeze tackle shop) due to their teeth. Use either spoons or Gotcha lures for them. You can also freeline bait fish as you mentioned above too for Spanish. If you are going for Kings you will definately need thicker steel leaders or they will shred your line to pieces (bigger teeth and more of them...lol). Normally here, the best way for kings is to freeline a live or dead cigar minnow or hardtail on the surface out near the end of the pier. 20lb line is good but I wouldn't go any higher than that. Alternate pier for catch and keep is the Okaloosa Island pier (about 20 miles east of the Navarre pier). Good luck, hope this helps and tight lines


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

if you wanna catch bait, go to Gulf Breeze bait and tackle and pick up some #10 gold hooks,some small splitshots (wieghts) and some squid. Then, go to Shoreline Park South and tie on your gold hook,put a splitshot on, bait it with some squid, throw it straight out the end and in about 15 seconds, you should have a pinfish!! Good luck! : )


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

"babykiller"...sorry, i don't have anything to add at this time other than, where does that screen name come from?


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey ya'll I believe the Baby Killer just asked the same question I was gonna , with the exception I'll be coming from another southern state Louisiana . 
I went to Pensacola about 2 weeks ago for a little get away and I really had a good time , wished I had some rod and reels with me .
I got a 21' bay boat but I just don't feel like , more like can't afford towing it that far .
I'd love to get into some Kings , Spanish macs , cobia or whatever bites the hook . Just something different from trout and reds . The trout aren't doing so well right now anyway .


----------



## babykiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Mascus, thank you for the great reply for tackle shops. ill be sure to pick up tackle and support the locals instead wallymart. I might just have to make the run to navarre. Thanks

Heartbreaker, the specific information you gave me will be worth its weight in gold.THANK YOU

ultralight
my name is something i picked up quite a while ago. I was fishing an opening day trout tourney at a paylake. the average fish was supposed to be over 2lbs. Well i limited out in the first two hours with tiny fish under 1 pound. i was getting tons of bites and was thankful for the hot bite. my buddies were releasing the dinks in hopes of a lunker. hence, i was a bk for life. Now i release almost all fish.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

youre welcome


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

No problem, glad I could help :thumbup:


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Good story about your name.... KILLER


----------

